# André Gomes



## mèuris (19 Agosto 2015)

Giocatore portoghese, nato il 30/07/1993, milita dal 2014 nel Valencia, dove viene impiegato a centrocampo e,qualche volta,come trequartista. 

La scorsa stagione ha collezionato, tra Liga e Copa del Rey, 37 presenze,condite da 4 gol e 1 assist. Vanta,al momento, 3 presenze con la nazionale maggiore del suo paese.

Nonostante i suoi 188 cm, è molto rapido, nel gioco di gambe. Utilizza molto la suola, per compiere finte che disorientano gli avversari. Utilizza quasi indifferentemente destro e sinistro, e può ricoprire praticamente tutti i ruoli del centrocampo, oltre che giocare trequartista. La visione di gioco non gli manca, ed ha un buon tiro dal limite. Mi ha molto impressionato la prima volta che lo vidi giocare, contro il Real Madrid. Per quel che ho avuto modo di vedere di lui,tra partite e video vari,ho la sensazione che sia uno dei più forti centrocampisti emersi negli ultimi tempi, e vedo in lui margini di miglioramento, considerata anche l'età. Per dare un giudizio più completo, su di lui, mi piacerebbe vedere qualche partita intera in più, ma è uno di quei giocatori che porterei in spalla a Milanello, anche domani mattina.


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Un altro profilo che ci servirebbe ed un altro che farà grandi cose. Buona visione di gioco, grande fase offensiva, tecnica da vendere.


----------



## devils milano (19 Agosto 2015)

appena Nelio Lucas aveva affiancato Galliani si era parlato anche di lui per il centrocampo...lui e l'altro era Ruben Neves talento del Porto oltre a Brahimi, trequartista che avrebbe ammazzato parecchie difese in Italia...
ed erano solo 2 mesi fa...come cambiano le cose....


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> appena Nelio Lucas aveva affiancato Galliani si era parlato anche di lui per il centrocampo...lui e l'altro era Ruben Neves talento del Porto oltre a Brahimi, trequartista che avrebbe ammazzato parecchie difese in Italia...
> ed erano solo 2 mesi fa...come cambiano le cose....



Ruben Neves e Brahimi


----------



## devils milano (19 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ruben Neves e Brahimi



abbastanza sveglio come tipo Nelio Lucas è?


----------



## IronJaguar (19 Agosto 2015)

Quando è iniziato il calciomercato avrei pagato per vederci puntare forte sul centrocampo con l'accoppiata Xhaka-Andre Gomes. Poi sappiamo com'è andata. 

Giocatore che mi piace tantissimo e che credo possa crescere parecchio ma in ogni caso sarebbe stato fuori portata, clausola da 50 milioni e ha già rifiutato un trasferimento al Chelsea. 
Si muoverà probabilmente il prossimo anno in qualche big.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> abbastanza sveglio come tipo Nelio Lucas è?



Effettivamente


----------



## ralf (3 Gennaio 2016)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Giocatore portoghese, nato il 30/07/1993, milita dal 2014 nel Valencia, dove viene impiegato a centrocampo e,qualche volta,come trequartista.
> 
> La scorsa stagione ha collezionato, tra Liga e Copa del Rey, 37 presenze,condite da 4 gol e 1 assist. Vanta,al momento, 3 presenze con la nazionale maggiore del suo paese.
> 
> Nonostante i suoi 188 cm, è molto rapido, nel gioco di gambe. Utilizza molto la suola, per compiere finte che disorientano gli avversari. Utilizza quasi indifferentemente destro e sinistro, e può ricoprire praticamente tutti i ruoli del centrocampo, oltre che giocare trequartista. La visione di gioco non gli manca, ed ha un buon tiro dal limite. Mi ha molto impressionato la prima volta che lo vidi giocare, contro il Real Madrid. Per quel che ho avuto modo di vedere di lui,tra partite e video vari,ho la sensazione che sia uno dei più forti centrocampisti emersi negli ultimi tempi, e vedo in lui margini di miglioramento, considerata anche l'età. Per dare un giudizio più completo, su di lui, mi piacerebbe vedere qualche partita intera in più, ma è uno di quei giocatori che porterei in spalla a Milanello, anche domani mattina.



Rivisto stasera contro il Real, che dire, semplicemente fantastico.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Gennaio 2016)

Ha un gran futuro davanti a sé. Questi sarebbe acquisti da Milan ma soprattutto sarebbe il profilo di cui abbiamo disperatamente bisogno.


----------

